# P25 - PM Capital GO 2025



## System (18 July 2018)

GO 2025 is a newly incorporated and wholly owned subsidiary of the PM Capital Global Opportunities Fund (PGF). PGF is a listed investment company (LIC). 

PGF invests (and GO 2025 will invest) in a concentrated portfolio of global securities diversified across global equity markets with the objective of providing long-term capital growth over a 7-year plus investment period.

It is anticipated that P25 will list on the ASX during August 2018.

http://www.pmcapital.com.au/listed-investment-company/p25


----------

